# *.ppt als Bildschirmschoner?



## Avariel (2. Oktober 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich will ne Powerpoint-Datei als Bildschirmschoner unter Win2k festlegen. So einfach geht das ja anscheinend nicht, aber ich hab gehört es gibt ein Programm, dass sowas macht. Kennt das jemand?


----------



## goela (2. Oktober 2002)

Es gibt solche Tools, die aus einer PPT-Show eine Screensaver machen! Kosten allerdings etwas!!!

Screentime
1st Screensaver PowerPoint Studio 2.0


----------



## Avariel (2. Oktober 2002)

Bezahlte Lösungen lohnen in dem Fall nicht wirklich, weil ich das Teil nur ein einziges Mal bräuchte, und dann nicht mal für mich selbst. Gibts vielleicht auch irgendwelche kostenlosen Varianten?


----------



## goela (2. Oktober 2002)

Sind aber zum Teil Demoversionen oder Sharewareversionen! Also für den einmaligen Gebrauch anwendbar!


----------



## dfd1 (2. Oktober 2002)

Schau doch mal hier
http://www.wekasoft.com/sppts/screen.htm


----------

